#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  7 Wonderfully Weird Places in the World.

## Bhavya

The world is a wonderfully weird place. And from a pink-coloured Lake Hillier to The Hand in the Desert, I have shared 7 pictures of beautiful yet weird places in the world. Let's have a look at them.

PS: Guys,If you know any other beautiful yet weird places in the world, let's share them in the comments.

*1. Lake Hillier, Western Australia*




*2. Socotra Island, Yemen*




*3. Chocolate Hills of Bohol Island*




*4. Red Beach, Panjin, China*




*5. Plain of Jars, Laos*




*6. Goblin Valley State Park*




*7. The Hand in the Desert*

----------

